# 2nd Aquaeden Aquascaping Marathon - Images from Day 1, 2 & 3 (en sub)



## Pedro Rosa (26 Sep 2014)

Hi guys,

If you're interested in Aquascaping, take a look at some images from Day 1, Day 2 and Day 3 from Aquascaping Marathon.
Portuguese language but Day 2 and Day 3 are subtitled in english (Day 1 will be soon).
One aquarium setup per day.


----------

